# Newbie to Traffic Infringement



## kch.karen (Dec 25, 2014)

Dear all, I never receive a traffic infringement before until today on Christmas I open up one mail and it is the speeding ticket. 

I would like to know more information for people is holding an international license that get traffic infringement. I am holding international license, so I would like to know about the fines and everything. The ticket although is directed to my brother but you know I was the driver. 

So I beg whoever is currently online here, and know about all these information. I am scared, and my brother is currently not around. I don't think I would be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

No Problem....identify yourself as the driver so your brother does not get the demerit points on his licence....
Pay the fine online or via mail - you can use a credit card.

You just pay the fine and the demerit points go on your international licence record....they may transfer to a new Australian licence if you are here long enough......or have you not applied for a local licence?

Pay the fine, Slow down and do not do it again......


----------



## kch.karen (Dec 25, 2014)

robboat said:


> No Problem....identify yourself as the driver so your brother does not get the demerit points on his licence....
> Pay the fine online or via mail - you can use a credit card.
> 
> You just pay the fine and the demerit points go on your international licence record....they may transfer to a new Australian licence if you are here long enough......or have you not applied for a local licence?
> ...


Thank you, robboat. At least, it has cleared my worries. I going to apply one soon.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

kch.karen said:


> Thank you, robboat. At least, it has cleared my worries. I going to apply one soon.


Sorry - I forgot that right now there are Double Demerit points and fines....
So what ever fine you get it will be doubled if it is within the double demerit time - started Dec 24 expires Jan 4......

You will be just outside of this time...notice received 25/12/14 so offence was earlier.....earlier than 24 Dec....yes.?


----------



## kch.karen (Dec 25, 2014)

It was not during the double demerit period. Thank you so much for your information. It does help to cool off all the nervous and upset by a bit.


----------

